# Baby Budgie issues



## Peakaboo (Mar 29, 2019)

So, i've got a few baby birds. 3 to be exact.

the first, deet, is doing really well! she gets fed, handheld, all that jazz. 

The third, Brea, is also doing well and can already stand at 11 days! she's smaller than the others but still good. 

The problem child is #2. Rian does not pick his head up. He is being fed by mama bird and is doing well, hitting all his milestones, but he won't pick his head up. I'm worried about him and would like to get some opinions on what could be wrong before I take him to the vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's impossible to know what the problem is without an examination by an Avian Vet.
Please take Rian in to your Avian Vet to get a proper diagnosis.
Wishing you all the best - I'll be looking forward to hearing what you find out about Rian.*


----------



## Peakaboo (Mar 29, 2019)

We have a vet appointment for friday~! He's been thriving so far, so he's still getting fed. I hope its something we can help him with. I love all 3 of them very dearly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck at the appointment. Hopefully the vet will be able to help the little fellow. 
I'll be looking for your update after your appointment.

Best wishes*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any updates? Have you taken Rian to the vet Friday? What did they say? I hope he’s doing well.


----------

